# popeye not improving with Maracyn --what else should i try?



## anneofthewoods (May 6, 2011)

I've had my betta for about 2 months--happily living in a 30 gallon tank with some guppies, tetras, snails and Chinese algae eaters. No one seems to bother anyone. A week ago he got a nasty popeye overnight (only one eye). I checked the water quality, it was fine. I isolated him into a small vase (1 litre) and dosed him with "Betta Revive" for 4 days. Nothing changed. I moved him into a 3 gallon pot and have been dosing him with Maracyn for 3 days (it says to do 5 days) but have noticed no difference. He has since grown a weird white spot on his lip on the same side (see photo). He's still active and likes to eat, but what do I do if the antibiotics don't work in 2 more days? I really want to put him back in the warm tank where he won't be so bored as he is now, but I don't want him to infect the others. I don't want him to live out his days in a stupid little bowl all alone. Can anyone help? :-( thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....most likely your CAE got a hold of his eye and caused the injury during the night...they are known for that....you may need to re-home the CAE before you put the Betta back in the tank....

Once you complete the antibiotic and his eye is still swollen...I would start a 10 day Epsom salt 2tsp/gal (Not aquarium salt) along with 100% daily water changes while in a small QT container that can be floated in a heated tank to maintain a water temp in the 76F range

Pre-mix the treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water add the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal and use this water for the 100% daily water changes....if you have any tannins to add all the better...either IAL or oak leaf to the pre-mixed treatment water to steep...the longer they steep the more tannins released the darker the water the more the Betta will like it....both Epsom salt and the tannins have antibacterial/fungal properties....

Feed high protein diet in small frequent meals to promote healing.....

keep us posted.....


----------



## anneofthewoods (May 6, 2011)

oldfishlady,
Thanks very much for the quick and thorough reply. Ok, I will try your suggestion--just to clarify: when I do the water changes, I don't need to use the "stability" or any other "bio-support" product? What is IAL--can I get it at the fish store (oak leaf too)?

I really adore my CAE, but have heard before that they can be cranky (though I've never seen it). Do they have a particular hate-on for bettas? 

I only feed him frozen bloodworms, so hopefully that is helping.

Any idea what that white spot on his mouth his? 

thanks again!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

No you don't need to use stability or any bio-support products-just dechlorinator if you normally use it with your source water for the aquariums

IAL-Indian almond leaf-you can usually find it on-line
oak leaf-I get mine from my oak trees in my yard...naturally dried and fallen from the tree...10-12 crushed/gallon

CAE-as they mature their diet changes from algae to meat or higher protein that is often obtained from slow moving fish slime coat and eyeball at night with the lights off

Although frozen foods are good-you may want to add pellets to his diet for added nutrition.

The white spot is most likely secondary infection or a skin tag....


----------



## anneofthewoods (May 6, 2011)

thanks... wow, who knew that my little algae eaters would turn into carnivorous eyeball snatchers! *shiver* 

I did get him some pellets too, but I have yet to find a fish food that isn't crap (ie--full of soy, corn, wheat and other filler!) I sure wouldn't feed my dog or cat that stuff. Any recommendations? Perhaps I need to order some online, same goes for flakes for my other guys.

No oak trees where I live, but I wonder what else i could use...I guess tea would make him jumpy... 

thanks, I'm off to find a QT floating container that you suggested....


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think good fish food with good ingredients -New Life Spectrum Betta Formula By Natural. 

I still love TOP FIN Betta Bits it has all that crap u wrote but it vitamins C,Aand garlic powder ,shrimp meal,Zinc proteine etc.

Aqueon Betta Food -has a lot of vitamins B12,D,B6 ....


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I give my boy omega one "Betta buffet" they have 42% protein, wouldn't look for anything lower than that. First three ingredients are fish if I recall.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

anneofthewoods,

DECAF green tea is a suitable substitution for IAL. I used the treatment as described by OFL (using decaf green tea instead of IAL) for my betta with double popeye... thanks to her, my betta recovered. She's blind in one eye, but has grown to 3" and is now healthy and strong.

Good luck with your betta!


----------

